# CPT for outside of hospital delivery



## alw0901 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a patient who delivered a baby in the car on the way to the hospital.  She spontaneously delivered the placenta in the ER. My doc did an H and P on her and discharged her the next day. We only saw her for 2 prenatal visits. So my question is do I code it as 59430 postpartum only and then bill out the 2 prenatal visits? Or do I just do hospital admit and discharge codes?? Help please


----------



## kellyg (Aug 6, 2014)

You should be billing for the prenatal visits, the postpartum only, the admit and discharge, and the placenta delivery if your provider was in attendance for that.


----------

